# $50 K medium format camera



## PhilBurton (May 16, 2019)

https://www.pcmag.com/review/368267...ail&utm_campaign=whatsnewnow&utm_medium=title
I'm not even sure if Lightroom supports this camera.  

Phil Burton


----------



## johnbeardy (May 16, 2019)

Adobe are generally a bit slow supporting these high end cameras, Phil, but at some point they will do, just like they support any other camera. The slowness is partly demand-driven, with few bodies sold and typical users commonly using CaptureOne, which again is partly because of tethering which C1 does well. Sometimes Adobe need reminding that a new body or variant format is released, and PhaseOne aren't quick responding to technical questions from a partial competitor.


----------



## clee01l (May 16, 2019)

The 100MP IQ3 is supported by ACR.  So, I expect the IQ4 will get support in due time.


----------



## PhilBurton (May 17, 2019)

clee01l said:


> The 100MP IQ3 is supported by ACR.  So, I expect the IQ4 will get support in due time.


Not that I plan to go out and buy this camera, even when Lightroom provides support.  I'm agonizing over just how to explain to my "chief financial officer" that I "need" a Nikon D850 to replace my 11 year old D3.


----------



## johnbeardy (May 17, 2019)

Not a Z7?


----------



## clee01l (May 17, 2019)

johnbeardy said:


> Not a Z7?


I'm trying to justify selling my FujiFilm X-E3 and all of the lenses that I bought to go mirrorless and replace them with a Z7 and an adapter  for all of my F mount lenses that I use with my preferred D810.   The learning curve coming from Nikon to the FujiFilm mirrorless has proved too steep to produce the same  quality images that I get with my D810.


----------



## johnbeardy (May 17, 2019)

I still use my D800 occasionally and don't have too much trouble switching back from Fuji, but this morning I had a bit of time handling a Z6 and Z7  and didn't find them so familiar. It was almost like using another brand, and I'd recommend getting hands on before making a decision.


----------



## clee01l (May 17, 2019)

We digress, but on the D810 I can choose  the (M)anual mode and quickly set an ISO then adjust the Shutterspeed or the Aperture and get a correctly exposed image.  I can quickly set the EV and repeat with a +/- EV exposure.  I can change the ISO and repeat the process.   If I want an f/16 for DoF it is easy on the D810 to adjust the shutter speed or the ISO with a turn of a dial.   I can not do this as quickly with the X-E3.   And most of the time I can't do it at all because I cn't remember the magic steps and  the camera requires mode changes using the back screen for selection.


----------



## johnbeardy (May 17, 2019)

I'm not really comparing Fuji v Nikon though. I didn't feel my Nikon experience helped much with the Z6 and Z7.


----------



## clee01l (May 17, 2019)

johnbeardy said:


> I'm not really comparing Fuji v Nikon though. I didn't feel my Nikon experience helped much with the Z6 and Z7.


Your earlier suggestion to try one out is the next step on my agenda.   I did this with the X-E3 too, but while it seemed easy in the shop, once I got it home a more thorough run through pointed out the deficiencies of the touch screen controls.


----------



## johnbeardy (May 18, 2019)

Another way I would describe my reaction is that the Z7 didn't seem like the equivalent of the D8** bodies. It's heavier than I expected and is quite boxy, almost crude, and its ergonomics seemed more like Nikon's D3**  low end polycarbonate bodies than a D8**. So it had relatively few buttons and I couldn't find one to switch from single to continuous to manual focus, for example. I liked some things (esp viewfinder), but I came away without any "want want want" emotions. Of course, I do like the Fuji X-T2  which I found a natural transition, maybe because it's more DSLR-like than the X-E3, and I am not looking for alternatives. But I was surprised at the coolness of my reaction to both Nikon mirrorless bodies.


----------

